# More anti hunting sentiment



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was surprised to find this on Drudge today.

If the animals are driven into a 1.2 corral why would hunters wound so many taking running shots? I don't think they would take running shots if the animals are corralled. These anti hunters twist things to make it look worse than it is. It's sort of like a high fence hunt, but with wild animals instead of pets. Shooting Cecil the lion is going to haunt real hunters for a long time.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldne ... frica.html



> David Millward
> By David Millward
> 
> 7:01AM BST 07 Sep 2015
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They do these types of driven hunts in Europe all the time. Yet no word about them.

I think it is people jumping on the whole Africa thing with the killing of Cecil.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

How horrible!!!!!

Hardly fair chase.......... :homer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Most of the tiger hunts in India are driven. Same with the shotgun hunting in Ireland, Scotland etc. I think the only difference is these are driven into a pen. That's what I didn't understand about the article. If they are driven into a corralled area they don't need moving shots. If they are running and hit it's not like you can't shoot them again if they are in a corral.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Is this 'hunt' a animal control deal? Is it like a jack rabbit hunt from 50 years ago? Or a bush meat hunt or what?

I'm for the: Pet a Lion Project. ... Let the antis get in the cage and pet the large carnivores -heck, sell them a stuffed animal to give to the lion! They apparently think these things are pets and act like Disney characters or stuffed lovable toys...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess the guys who bagged Cecil violated some quota, but other than that if he was out of the park he was fair game. The wolves are so hard on the elk in Yellowstone I would rather call them out and shoot them than kill a wolf anywhere else.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

Most of the hunts are on large preserves that are fenced in. So you are talking thousands of acres.

In Europe there is a tradition of "driven Hunts". Look it up sometime. They shoot boars, stags, etc. It is moving shots.

I watched a TV show about it. I think it was Peterson Hunting. They guy was in a stand and was shooting at running stags, boars, etc. It was just shoot, shoot, shoot. Then at the end they had a huge feast and it was all tradition.

This could be the same thing down in South Africa. Someone wanting to do a "European" traditional type hunt with African game.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I guess the guys who bagged Cecil violated some quota, but other than that if he was out of the park he was fair game.


Now this is a whole other issue.... but the hunter thought he was legit for hiring the guide/PH. Now that doesn't completely absolve him from everything. But the guy paid money to a PH who was licensed in that area. So he thought he was on the up and up.... For the info we know now. The PH was the one who violated the order by letting the hunter shoot an animal that the quota was up on.

Now the big one was all about the "baiting" and what not. People don't know that is how 90% of the big cats are taken in Africa. Is over bait.

But again this whole thing got blown out of the water by anti's. Just look at what happened to Melissa Bachman a few years ago with a lion hunt she went on.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

The United States Fish and Wildlife Service has not charged the Dentist with anything. They said he did not violate any laws.

Social media can be good and bad. The mistake the dentist made was posting pictures.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Shaug.... Exactly... He was acting as he was instructed by a licensed PH. It isn't the hunters responsibility to know if quota's are met or not. That is of the PH...... BUT.... if the PH say quota's have been met and the hunter keeps pushing the issue or offers money so the PH breaks the law.... then it is on the hunter. As of now all we know is he paid for a hunt and the PH said shoot. So what it looks like is the dentist did nothing illegal. It was all on the PH.

Also with the social media..... I hope some how the dentist can go after the people who made death threats towards him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think the dentist was the one responsible to make sure everything was legal. He hired a PH to do that for him. As for the United States Fish and Wildlife not charging him, they have no authority to charge someone who was hunting in another nation. They can only become involved if the hunter brings contraband back to the United States. It's not illegal to bring lion hides into the United States.


----------

